# tire size, 225/50R16 vs 205/55R16



## kiyotaka (Nov 13, 2007)

I bought 4 tires for my 04 Acura RSX online (discounttiredirect). They sent the size 225/50R16 tires but my car has P205/55R16. Discounttiredirect said the new tires would fit my car but my Acura service ctr said they wouldn't recommend them. If they fit, then I don't mind keeping them but if they rub against the side, then of course I want to return them & get the right size tires. Would the new & wider tires fit my RSX?


----------



## JimJ (Nov 14, 2007)

The 205/55 tire has a diameter of 631.9 mm  or 24.878 inches.

The 225/50 tire has a diameter of 631.4 mm or 24.858 inches.

That's close enough to call it even.

However, the 205 tire has a width of 8.071 inches while the 225 tire has a width of 8.858 inches.  That's about a 10% increase.  I would be concerned as to whether you would be rubbing something with the tire on extreme turns.

I would call around to some local tire dealers and ask their opinions.

Also, you need to consider whether this might impact your warranty.

I buy tires at Wal-mart and they tell me their company policy is that they will only mount tires that are the size shown on the door post.  I'm told that this came about as a result of a lawsuit a few years ago.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 14, 2007)

Did they make the mistake our you? I would return them and get the right size tire. Weren't you happy with the original Michelins that your car came with?

-David


----------



## kiyotaka (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't think I made the mistake. I just selected the model & yr, then a list w/ ~ 1/2 dz tires showed up and I just chose one of them. When I took them to WalMart for the installation, they told me about the size mismatch. I'm just too lazy to ship them back and get the right ones. I'll call a local tire shop and ask.


----------



## JimJ (Nov 14, 2007)

Curiosity got to me so I went to your tire website.  They do show the 225/50 as an option for your car, but the explanation write-up does warn that a wider tire may not fit your original rim and you may require new wheels.
=====================
205/55-16  The tire size listed is the most common original fitment for your vehicle, however some vehicles have different original equipment tire options. Please check your current tires for the appropriate size. 

Optional Tire Sizes  
What are These Sizes For? 

Plus Zero
215/55-16
225/50-16

Plus One
205/50-17
215/50-17
225/45-17
235/45-17

Plus Two
215/45-18
225/40-18
235/40-18

Plus Three
225/35-19
235/35-19

Many people keep the same wheels and tires that came with their vehicle. Others choose to add a level of personalization and enhance performance of their vehicle by installing new wheels and tires. This is commonly referred to as "Plus Sizing". When installing wheels that are 1" larger in diameter than the original wheels, this is called "Plus One". A wheel that is 2" larger would be "Plus Two", and so on. Since the original tires will not fit the larger wheels, new tires must be installed in the appropriate size. A "Plus Zero" application refers to installing a different size tire, say, slightly wider than the original tires, but for the original equipment wheel diameter. Depending on how much wider the tires are, this may require the purchase of new wheels.


----------



## somerville (Nov 14, 2007)

Besides potential clearance issues, the 50 series tires are lower profile and may increase your chances for a bent wheel.  I had 50 series tires on my '99 Saab 9-3.  Saab had a lot of wheel problems and in later years went to a 55 series tire on that model.  I switched to the 55 series when I replaced mine.  Also, you won't get as much cushioning, and therefore the ride will be harsher.  If you keep them, stay on top of your tire pressure.


----------

